# Tea Party Logo



## Screwy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and my purpose for posting is that I happen to be a fan of the Tea Party because it's goal is primarily lower taxes and less government.  
Living in NJ I've seen how high taxes can drive people and retirees out of a state. 

We just had a dem legislator propose that everyone in NJ get their bicycle registered and be charged a 10 fee.  Those without license plates would be charged fines up to $100.  Thankfully due to peoples outrage this stupid bill was withdrawn.. but this is the sort of incompetence in state government NJ residents have to deal with.

I work as an illustrator/ designer and wanted to direct you to my logo design for the Tea Party which is similar to the official designs for Democrat and Republican Party logos. 


Here is my logo for the tea party:.....oh wait I can't give it to you because I can't post urls unless I have 15 posts or more.


It's available to download and is illustrator/ vector art that can be scaled to any size.
 Go to Shutterstock, under photographers type in "screwy" and hit search.  It' will be the newest item in my library. Thanks!


----------



## Revere (Jan 14, 2011)

That search doesn't find anything.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 14, 2011)

Screwy said:


> Go to Shutterstock, under photographers type in "screwy" and hit search.  It' will be the newest item in my library. Thanks!



I think not.

However, I will share my Tea Party Logo.


----------



## Screwy (Jan 14, 2011)

ok just type in anything under key word search it will take you to the following screen with more options.  type in political and then under "Photographer name" type in screwy.  You should get my tea party logo.. and Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Screwy (Jan 14, 2011)

God by the time I'm though I'll have 15 posts and I can just post the damn link


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 14, 2011)

Screwy said:


> God by the time I'm though I'll have 15 posts and I can just post the damn link



Why don't you just post the link?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 14, 2011)

Try this:


----------



## Cuyo (Jan 14, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Try this:



errr, is _that_ his logo?


----------



## Screwy (Jan 14, 2011)

OH!!! you got it


----------



## Screwy (Jan 14, 2011)

no good? I tried


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 14, 2011)

Yup and I saved him 6 more posts.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 14, 2011)

That seems to be a shutterstock copyrighted image.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 14, 2011)

Screwy said:


> no good? I tried



Don't know if it was a comment on the logo or asking if my post showed *your* logo. I suspect the latter.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jan 14, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> That seems to be a shutterstock copyrighted image.



But does shutterstock own the rights or does screwy?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 14, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > That seems to be a shutterstock copyrighted image.
> ...



Shutterstock.


----------



## Screwy (Jan 14, 2011)

I OWN the copyright!  All those images within that library are mine.  And that is my Logo that you posted.  I was asking if you thought it was good.


----------



## Screwy (Jan 14, 2011)

There is no logo like the one you posted anywhere .. because I created it yesterday.  There are other Tea Party logos.. one is a teapot and another I saw was a teacup with the American flag through it.  
Mine is done in the same style as the national party logos


----------



## Screwy (Jan 14, 2011)

Google Image Result for http://www.humanrights.ie/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Tea-party-logo2.jpg

Ok this is not my logo but I was inspired by it.   These are the democrat/ republican logos I wanted mine to be more like them: http://www.shutterstock.com/results.mhtml#photo_id=29033428&src=null


----------



## Revere (Jan 14, 2011)

Why should the US sign UN treaties to protect children around the world?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 14, 2011)

No guns in the logo?


----------



## Screwy (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.shutterstock.com/pic.mhtml?id=68906719

Ok this is my image.  If any of you are handy with Photoshop or illustrator it's pretty easy to duplicate this without downloading it.  Of course it'd be great if you downloaded it because I'd make money off it. (33 cents per download)  But I figured it's no good making something like this and not alerting people who might be interested in it.   So here it is.  Thanks for the help Ernie S!  I see you've been thanked a lot.
Sorry.. no Guns.   The Tea party is to do more with taxes then guns.  The NRA already has a logo.


----------



## Revere (Jan 14, 2011)

It's a nice logo.  Don't lend it to those UN assholes!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 14, 2011)

Screwy said:


> Ok this is my image.  If any of you are handy with Photoshop or illustrator it's pretty easy to duplicate this without downloading it.  Of course it'd be great if you downloaded it because I'd make money off it. (33 cents per download)  But I figured it's no good making something like this and not alerting people who might be interested in it.   So here it is.  Thanks for the help Ernie S!  I see you've been thanked a lot.



So you get paid $.33 everytime I do this?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 14, 2011)

Screwy said:


> Tea Party Logo Stock Vector 68906719 : Shutterstock
> 
> Ok this is my image.  If any of you are handy with Photoshop or illustrator it's pretty easy to duplicate this without downloading it.  Of course it'd be great if you downloaded it because I'd make money off it. (33 cents per download)  But I figured it's no good making something like this and not alerting people who might be interested in it.   So here it is.  Thanks for the help Ernie S!  I see you've been thanked a lot.
> Sorry.. no Guns.   The Tea party is to do more with taxes then guns.  The NRA already has a logo.



so you are breaking board rules and trying to market something on here?


----------



## Screwy (Jan 14, 2011)

Phil Wohlrab

Here It'll be up for a day.. just grab it while I've got it up.  I can't give you the eps file but this is high res enough.
I'm not trying to market anything..   If you look at the rest of my library.. I don't do political art and do well enough with my other work.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 14, 2011)

Screwy said:


> Phil Wohlrab
> 
> Here It'll be up for a day.. just grab it while I've got it up.  I can't give you the eps file but this is high res enough.



The two logos are different.


----------



## Screwy (Jan 14, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Screwy said:
> 
> 
> > Phil Wohlrab
> ...




That other one is not mine I posted it to show what other tea party logos were out there. ( my apologies for the confusion)


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 17, 2011)

Its pretty good. not enough nooses to appease  the  left.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 17, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> That seems to be a shutterstock copyrighted image.



I think the shutterstock watermark is part of the logo.

Shutterstock is not going to be pleased that he incorporated their logo into his.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 17, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Its pretty good. not enough nooses to appease  the  left.


or guns
gotta have guns or they wont get it


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 17, 2011)

Screwy said:


> There is no logo like the one you posted anywhere .. because I created it yesterday.  There are other Tea Party logos.. one is a teapot and another I saw was a teacup with the American flag through it.
> Mine is done in the same style as the national party logos



I think that the cup is a little too shallow, making it look more like a bowl of steaming ramen noodles.

This would be a more appropriate tea cup.






And make sure that you include a saucer in you logo.

The saucer represents the Constitution, the foundation for America.  Without the Constitution, the Tea Party is adrift in space and will likely spill all of it's tea into Boston Harbor.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 17, 2011)

Considering that the tea party stands for "taxed enough already"......quick question.........

What were the tax rates under Reagan and Bush Sr. again?


----------



## Bones (Jan 18, 2011)

This one is quite apropos.


----------



## TeaPartyLogo (Jan 31, 2011)

Screwy:

Great logo. Stylish, in keeping with the democratic and republican logos. Very nice work. 

I share your enthusiasm for creating a professional logo for the Tea Party. Here's the one I came up with. Wanted to do something a little different with the symbolism. So, I used an Uncle Sam's hat, encircled and restrained by a belt which represents the will of the American people. Take a look and see what you think!

federalflags.com/Tea_Party_logo.html

I welcome your feedback!

TPL


----------



## TeaPartyLogo (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe someone who has image posting rights can put it up and we can talk about how to make these logos even better.


----------



## Intense (Jan 31, 2011)

Screwy said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new here and my purpose for posting is that I happen to be a fan of the Tea Party because it's goal is primarily lower taxes and less government.
> Living in NJ I've seen how high taxes can drive people and retirees out of a state.
> 
> We just had a dem legislator propose that everyone in NJ get their bicycle registered and be charged a 10 fee.  Those without license plates would be charged fines up to $100.  Thankfully due to peoples outrage this stupid bill was withdrawn.. but this is the sort of incompetence in state government NJ residents have to deal with.
> ...


----------



## grunt11b (Feb 2, 2011)

Screwy said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new here and my purpose for posting is that I happen to be a fan of the Tea Party because it's goal is primarily lower taxes and less government.
> Living in NJ I've seen how high taxes can drive people and retirees out of a state.
> 
> We just had a dem legislator propose that everyone in NJ get their bicycle registered and be charged a 10 fee.  Those without license plates would be charged fines up to $100.  Thankfully due to peoples outrage this stupid bill was withdrawn.. but this is the sort of incompetence in state government NJ residents have to deal with.
> ...



Don't worry about it dude, Chris Christy will get that state back in shape. But you have to keep re-electing people like him to run it fiscally though, you cant vote some ignorant rube like Obama in to run it, they will just destroy the whole economy and junk.


----------

